# Florastor



## libran (Aug 9, 2006)

Recently someone on this forum posted about the cheapest way (including postage) to order Floraster. I don't think it is available in Australia.Unfortunately I cannot find the post.Any help appreciated.Thanks


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=88428I had no problems ordering from the States to NZ. See the above link. I had to do a lot of googling to get the best rates. The differences in postage rates between the various companies is quite large, so it paid me to shop around.


----------



## Severin (Oct 24, 2007)

I was unable to easily get ahold of Florastor in Aus and in the end found an equivalent called SB Floractiv from Bio Ceuticals. 250mg dose of Saccharomyces boulardii.I found it in a health food shop.


----------



## starwoman (Jul 15, 2007)

I have still be unable to find a Probiotic in australia mainly containing Bifantis Bacterium Infantis, can anyone help me from Australia please.cheers,Starwoman


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hi starthis is the best i have been able to find. teh company isnt in oz or nz, but tehy do ship world wide and they are fairly quick. http://www.quick2you.com/store/index.cfm?f...mp;kw=Bifantisgi have never ordered from them personaly but i have a friend in NZ who has and he said that it may teake a week or so but they do get it there.cheersIan


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

These two have other things in them, but do have that one.http://www.bioceuticals.com.au/product.asp...p;productid=221http://www.totallynatural.com.au/proimmune_boost.htm


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

K, How do you find these places?!!! i spent half an hour scouring google and and all i came up with was one in america and a few in hong kong that i could check out as reputable. do you use a special search tool or something?







cheersIan


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Did you use the country specific google, or just the general one?Usually for a "what can I get here" type of search I google the words google and the name of the country.Then you can select to just google pages from that country. Sometimes adding the country code in the google search string will also help pull up things specific to one country. so .co.uk for UK stuff, etc.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks!Ian


----------

